# Is America Heading Toward Another Civil War?



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

Is America Heading Toward Another Civil War?



> A strong idea at best, but is it so far-fetched to think Americans will not take up arms against its fellow neighbors and citizens? Or, is it possible that Americans who are being corralled in an ever growing bureaucratic quagmire as an out of control government strips their rights away from them and are led by a man who won't allow anyone to see his birth certificate or examine his school records, will they not stop and say, "Enough is enough?" When is enough really enough? But wait, the...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

When I first wrote this article Zero was the President. Today, I believe Americans are already attacking other Americans to squelch their free speech, and attempting to deprive many of us of our basic fundamental liberties. We have a faction who not only is attacking others but are sheltering and aiding criminals and they'r doing it by whole cities. They are defying the government law and decree and what bothers me more than anything else, they're getting away with it.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Americans are fat and happy for the most part, except the Left they get their feelings hurt and cry and bitch and ingauge in Cultural Marxism if you say anything they do not like you’re a Homophobe, Sinophobe, Raciest or worst. Things will not get bad until they pass mandatory back of fire arms then they will set off an insurgency and people will fight back, it will not be pleasant for a long time.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

I think the worms are beginning to turn thanks to President Trump. It remains to be seen however.


----------

